# Fat Lady Sings



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Yeah, we are hearing the exodus is on. Unfortunately our broker is saying it will be the end of next week before ours are released. 
We are concerned our bees might be hungry before they hit the road, they weren't overly heavy when we left them in January. 
Our bees are in the Merced/Chowchilla area. Has anyone around there seen their bees put on any weight? 
Sheri


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

We are released!! Will load out Sat night...still spraying in Orange groves so I'm waiting a few days. No orange bloom yet..never thought I would get out of almonds BEFORE orange bloom and have to wait on it!!! Tells you how cold its been in Fl! 3 weeks late. With team drivers we should be back in Fl Tuesday. Sherri, I also had some light bees....checked mine Fri, was told they looked ok. They did have a 10 acre field of some type wildflower they seemed to really like next to the orchard. Grower tried to bush hog it but got stuck. Dont think he was too happy with his neighbor as bees were having a feast on the flowers!


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

It's over. The web site is great, with the dates and references to bloom development. I use it to refer to with growers. Last night, sure enough here come the headlights and a farmer moaning and whining about the 14 petals that are still hanging on his 60 acres of trees. They are worried about the crop on the Non Pareils, but the fact is,...it's over.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Same here. Some are being released. Others are still holding them, waiting for that last petal to fall down.
I took some feeders down last week. In the places where the growers went light on renting hives,they were heavy. In the overcrowded areas, not so much.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Heard yesterday that because of the rain there are lots of flowers out (other then almond) so we are hoping they put on a little weight in the next couple of weeks. I think the week of the 20th the first loads are supposed to come this way for us. Good thing too...still too much snow on the ground but we are getting warmer weather and it's melting...let's hope it holds. Word I got was that the hives are ok but not as heavy as years past.


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

suttonbeeman said:


> We are released!! Will load out Sat night...
> 
> What area are your bees in that got released?
> Two weeks ago I was up near Fresno and the trees had dropped petals and were greening.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

We were gettin a good shake today makin nucs. If they are near waste ground (weeds) they should be doing ok


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Just outside stockton


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

Just heard of beek who took load from Visalia area last night. Said: "Lots of bees on the move. Surprised how much bloom is still out there and that he was released; this growr usually holds bees until very end. (probably not cross-pollinators available?) Big splats on the windshield - making honey. Still some bloom as far south as Bakersfield."


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

suttonbeeman said:


> Just outside stockton


You're bees are only about 40 miles from my house. Dinners cooking in the kitchen if you're hungry.


----------

